# اليكم حلول لمادة الالكترونيات الرقمية لطلاب وطالبات الاتصالات



## مهندسة دوت (1 أبريل 2008)

هذه حلووووووووووول لمادة الاكترونيات الرقمييييييييييييييية وبالتوفيق 
ادعوووووووولي
بستنى الردود 
والله ينجحكم ياطلاب وطالبات هندسة الاتصالات والحاسوب في الجامعة الاسلامية
ماتنسوووووووووووووووووووووا الرددددددددددددود
http://www.digitalelectronics.com/solution?newthread.php?do=3
انتظروني قريبا في حلول لمادة كهرومغناطيسية 2 وحلول الكنترول
وفي كمان حلول لل skills في كتاب الكنترول انتظرررررررررررررووووووووني


----------



## المتميزة العربية (2 أبريل 2008)

بجد راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع , مابعرف كيف بدي أشكرك , منذ زمن وأنا أبحث عن هذا الكتاب , والكتاب بجد مرتب كتير وواضح , وبسرعة حملي باقي الحلول للكتب التانيين .
الله يجزيك الخير وينجحك .:13::13::13::12::12::12::77::77::77:


----------



## مهندسة دوت (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك يامتميزة وانشالله تضلك ع طووووووول متميزة


----------



## مهندسة دوت (3 أبريل 2008)

انتظروني في حلول لمادة لكهرو 2 والكنترول والاتصالات


----------



## الملتقى الجنة (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
يا بش مهندسة الرابط اللي كاتباه ما بنزل اي كتاب لكن بفتح موقع
فيا ريت توضحي بالضبط من فين انزل الكتاب
وشكرا


----------



## ashrafes (15 أبريل 2008)

الله يجبر خاطرك


----------



## حمووووووووود (23 أبريل 2008)

شكراا لك ياباش مهندسة على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## 851rixngekd (9 مارس 2012)

Did you catch the part where Madonna's stage floor flattened out to show oversized pictures of,gucci outlet, uh, Madonna? Is there any other artist so dangerously, so openly nostalgic for their glory years, other than the Rolling Stones?Simply being a female, let alone one in her 50s, was enough to make Madonna's performance revolutionary compared to the last eight years,gucci men shoes, says Lisa de Moraes of the TV Column:Madonna is, once again, a trailblazer -- the first non-guy Super Bowl halftime star since Janet Jackson had a breastplate ripped off her costume by Justin Timberlake, exposing her right breast for about a half-second during the 2004 halftime show at Super Bowl XXXVIII These timepieces are only bought by the very rich Gucci HandBags are very fashionable in these timeEvolution of a Fashion IconIn 1947,http://www.onlyguccicheapsale.com, Gucci unveiled its leather handbag with bamboo handle, the internationally recognizable piece that enjoys continued popularity todayRelated articles： gucci sale gucci sale


----------

